# Best course you've ever played at?



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

What's that one course that sticks out in your mind as _the best_ place you've ever played. That one course you could play at every day for the rest of your life and be happy at. I don't really have a favorite, but I know a lot of people do. What are your thoughts?


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

Lonesome Pine Country Club. My favorite place in the world.:thumbsup:


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

Jasper Park Lodge resort in Jasper Alberta - absolutley beautiful course!


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

Old Course St Andrews

My sister lives 200 yards from the 1st tee

am i the luckiest man alive?


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

rustyb42 said:


> Old Course St Andrews
> 
> My sister lives 200 yards from the 1st tee
> 
> am i the luckiest man alive?


I must agree, what a great course! You are definitely lucky to live so close to the hole!


----------



## Force Kin (Jun 19, 2006)

Waskesiu Golf Club in Prince Albert National Park, Saskatchewan, Canada. Any of you guys ever played it?


----------



## golftripadvisor (Aug 24, 2006)

*Forest Creek*

Forest Creek is private course in Pinehurst, NC.


----------



## alex (Sep 3, 2006)

Its a toss up between bude & north cornwall golf club and the holywell course, St Enodoc


----------



## USGA7HCP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Doral Blue Monster or Carnoustie - Scotland*

Theses are my two favorites so far, I'll be playing Pebble Beach October 3, can't wait.

:thumbsup: JJ
South Jersey Tee Times
Atlantic City Golf Vacations


----------



## greggomatic76 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Wow*

I am afraid my course doesn't touch some of the ones mentioned here but Green Springs in Washington, UT is the funnest course I have ever played at.


----------



## jreed (Sep 26, 2006)

I just played Mystic Rock at Nemacolin yesterday. It was the site of the 84 Lumber Classic. By far the nicest I have played.


----------



## USGA7HCP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Pebble Beach, Spyglass, Spanish Bay*

It's official, I just returned from Carmel, California where I played Pebble Beach, Spyglass and the Links Spanish Bay. As you may know, the Greens Fee's are significant, sometimes you just have to say, It's not about the money!

*#1 Pebble Beach *is simply incredible, the feeling you get when you walk onto the first tee is amazing (Gallery of about 100 people watching) the views, the changes in elevation, the professionalism of the staff is second to none. The course conditions on the other hand are average IE: #1 , #2 and #3 greens are in terrible condition, one is a bent grass green that has never really grown, the others are patch work. Just forget about that and enjoy the rest of the experience, yes it's memorable and it will be the an EXPERIENCE OF A LIFETIME.

*#2 Spyglass* From the Pacific ocean to the pines this course takes you another fantastic journey. I personally loved the layout and course conditions, we had blast playing Spyglass. About 1 hour before our tee time we received a call that we could play Cypress Point an exclusive Private club in Monterey, CA. We could not cancel our tee time at Spyglass, oh well. 3/4's of the round feels like Pinehurst only with more changes in elevation. Loved it!

*#3 Links at Spanish Bay* Surprisingly, this was our sleeper pick of the 3. The course conditions were the best of the 3 and several holes along the Pacific Ocean were impressive. The service at the Inn at Spanish Bay was also "Off the Charts - Good". Only negative was there is no driving range, shuttle to Spyglass. Undulating Fast greens are the staples of Spanish Bay. Once again we loved it, you will see deer walking around the course all day, just incredible. Don't forget to catch the Bag piper at dusk each evening!

we were here for a week, I can answer some questions if you have one!

Enjoy!
Atlantic City Restaurants
Atlantic City Golf Tee Times


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

i havent played at many courses because i really dont travel a lot but when i was in South Carolina i played a course called Arrow Head. it was amazing. greens and fairways were amazing, nice driving range and a big putting green. this is the best course i played at.


----------



## stryker2001 (Oct 12, 2006)

i havent played many great courses but the best and most enjoyable so far has been Flamborough Head GC in North Yorkshire. Played 2 rounds in the day and it was very very windy being on the coast. Loved every single minute of it. Great views over the cliffs. Compared to most good/great courses it will be way down the list but it was my first Links course. Awesome !!!


----------



## gatorwarrior7 (Nov 19, 2006)

Red Sky Ranch-Vail, Colorado
Princeville Resort-Princeville,Kauai, Hawaii
Ponte Vedra Inn, Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is one of the most scenic courses I've ever seen. Haven't played it in several years, but it's just about 5 miles south of my home. Arrowhead Golf Club, semi-private.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what the course Doral is like...i am ment to be playing there soon


----------



## USGA7HCP (Sep 20, 2006)

*Doral Resort & Spa - Miami, FL*

Believe it or not Doral has 5 golf courses! 

*The Blue Monster *is the primary draw. It's a great golf course with terrific finishing hole. Although it lost a bunch of tree's over the last few years, it's still pretty difficult.

*The White Course* - this is Greg Normans design. It's a wide open layout with crushed cochina shells in place of rough. It's almost like a fine, hard, white sand. There is always plenty of wind and a few tricky par 3's.

*The Red Course and Gold Course* - are both located at the resort and are fun golf courses, always in pretty good shape.

*The Silver Course* - is located a short shuttle drive away and has it's own club house. I like the layout!

Enjoy Doral, I did!

Atlantic City Hotels
Atlantic City Golf


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Here is one of the most scenic courses I've ever seen. Haven't played it in several years, but it's just about 5 miles south of my home. Arrowhead Golf Club, semi-private.


now that is some pretty picture. god its beautiful.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Im playing at the blue monster.


----------



## titleist358 (Nov 23, 2006)

legends in myrtle beach south carolina has 3 nice courses i like alot
i play the river course at kingsmill in williamsburg va and that will never get old

i love the old course too, at st. andrews My dad is a member


----------



## flash313 (Nov 29, 2006)

augusta and pine valley are tied as the best courses i've played.


----------



## MyGolfHQ (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't played there yet, but in about a month I'll be playing Wolf Creek in Mesquite, NV. It's in the Top 100 you can play and also in the top 50 toughest courses in the US. I can't wait to get out of this cold weather here in Iowa.

Wolf Creek


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Played a lot of tracks in a lot of places. I'm not sure I have a single most favorite. If I had to pick a few it would be:
Laural Valley in Ligonier,PA (Arnold Palmer's membership only corporate retreat). Not the most difficult but certainly one of the nicest experiences and well manicured courses I ever had the privlege to play.
The Experience at Lanai in Hawaii. Amazing is about the only word for this place.
Pinehurst #4 at sunset. You feel like you're playing at a golfer's shrine of some sort.
Three really different venues in three very different places, but all in all favorite feelings that I can remember.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Glen Abbey in Toronto Ontario, their fairways are better then some of the greens I've seen on other courses. Costs a small fortune, but hey Memories are Made of This.....

Del


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

At 16, i have only played 2 courses in the US, and many in Australia.

Have played both Doral and Whistling Straits. Unbeleivable.

In Australia, my home, my favourite 2 courses are Royal Sydney, and Royal Melbourne. All those courses along the melbourne sandbelt are a pleasure to play.

I still prefer hometown sydney courses, like my home club NSW, which you guys can see here Welcome to NSW Golf Club


----------



## teal (Mar 12, 2007)

I have played a couple of places. Village Green - a muni type cource in Green Bay Wi - nice 9 holes. Lackland AFB course - nice but hole 9 is a pain - massive elevation change all uphill. Another public course in San Antonio - forget the name - decent for TX - which means mostly brown grass. The nicest was Golf Club of Texas - very green and excellent all the way arround. 

Walked Pebble once - didn't play. Been to Pebble, Spyglass and some others in the Montery area - didn't get to play them but went to say I atleast saw the place.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I've only played mini golf so I can't say anything.


----------



## linksheaven (Mar 26, 2007)

For links in its purest form, Royal Aberdeen is sheer class!

Toughest course has got to be Carnoustie. The finishing 5 holes are brutally tough.


----------



## Duffer Dog (Mar 28, 2007)

teal said:


> I have played a couple of places. Village Green - a muni type cource in Green Bay Wi - nice 9 holes.


I figured on a site like this no one would have ever heard of Village Green...Not a great course, not even my first. But it is the course that caused in my wifes words "(my) disease" Whenever i'm in Green Bay I make time to play there... I have walked Whistling Straights during the PGA. I WILL play there one day...This is a very hard question, one not easily answered. Golf courses are like people, they all have their own personality. I can't pick just one. Brown Deer GC, Milwaukee, WI. South Suburban, Centennial, CO. Swope Memorial, Kansas City, MO. The Pines at Continental Ranch, Marana, AZ...These tracks may not be Peeble, Pinehurst, Sawgrass or Torrey Pines, but they are among my favorites.


----------



## StepBackGolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow....I see lots of recommendations for my "someday" list. I have played mostly in my own state of Minnesota. The lakes area of central Minnesota has some wonderful courses. My favorite is The Classic at Madden's.


----------



## jrgolfer07 (Nov 13, 2006)

I just committed to a college in sterling kansas and our home course is going to be Prarie Dunes. I think the course is amazing and it it really beautiful to play during sunset. If you wanna check it out, heres the link (www.prairiedunes.com/). It will be tough though, jack nicklaus has played there 9 times and has never shot par


----------



## RAGolfnut (Apr 8, 2007)

Some of my favorite courses I've played:

Pinehurst #2,7,8.
Tidewater (N. Myrtle Beach)
Tobacco Road (20 miles north of Pinehurst)
Legends Resort in Myrtle Beach (Moorland, Heathland, Parkland)
Greenbriar
The Monster in the Cascade Mtns of NY


----------



## Mid70s (Apr 10, 2007)

Kiva Dunes in Gulf Shores, Alabama was absolutely beautiful.......scheduling a Rober Trent Jones gof trail trip this summer w/ some buddies though, so my answer may have to be edited


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Steelwood Golf Club
Steelwood

The Honors Course
The Honors Course

These are the two best courses ever. I can't put into words how nice they are or how hard they are if you play from the tips.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Lake Nona in Orlando is all-around the best course I've ever played but that may change when i play Medinah and Butler National this summer


----------



## bEn_M (Apr 16, 2007)

The old Course at Vilamoura is easily the best i have played at but i havnt played too many "special" courses!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

"THE HONORS" chattanooga tennessee.. favorite one ever played...It was where tiger played one of his Ncaa champ. tourny at. Very nice and challenging course. Played it a number of times. Still yet to play a big name course yet.


----------



## wholovesgolf? (Apr 27, 2007)

*Valderrama OR Kingsbarns*

The course at Valderrama in Spain is immaculate. It is a great course to play. Definitely could play there everyday.

Kingsbarns just outside StaAndrews is one of the best links courses in the world. Really good test of golf and the scenery is amazing. Definitely play there if you get the chance. In fact make the chance to play there. You won't regret it!


----------



## standrewsjim (May 2, 2007)

*Kingsbarns*

if travelling to scotland you have got to play this course... expensive but worth it. Check out Luxury Golf Vacations - Connoisseur Golf - premium golf travel to Scotland and Ireland for a description and photos


----------



## kendog13 (Apr 16, 2007)

My favorite course that i have played is Gladstan GC in southern Utah. its kinda my home course so it holds a special place in my heart. I havent had the honor of playing Pebble Beach and Sawgrass ( hole # 17 of course). Hopefully someday!


----------



## standrewsjim (May 2, 2007)

*Royal Portrush*

Many people think of Ballybunion and Royal County Down when they talk of the great Irish links courses, but until you have played Royal Portrush, you are denying yourself the pleasure of probably the best course in the world (Darren Clarke thinks so anyway...)

www.connoisseurgolf.com/course.php?c=6


----------



## eyeman (May 9, 2007)

The Frog at the Georgian Resort just outsdide of Atlanta. Wow, is it a fun course, and so beautiful. Very moderate greens fees too!


----------



## mattw (May 12, 2007)

my favourite has to be either St Andrews (old) or La manga (south) they are both great courses along with lots and lots of other golf courses out there. I have played other good ones on the Algave and some over in Florida.


----------



## Graham (May 20, 2007)

man i liked the Kampen at purdue alot but The Palm in flordia was kool too.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

I have the honour of playing in the home of golf Scotland.. No affence but courses in america are very fake and not a true challenge for the players.. But over in scotland its a different thing.. Rough is rough not 0.2 inch grass.. Bunkers arent painted white.. Why do hardly any of the big named players in america ever play in europe? The open and matchplay and thats it.. Need to expand there playing


----------



## Michael S (Jun 2, 2007)

I feel a need to respond to your post. I even registered here to do so. Do you understand that a links course is necessarily different than a parkland course? I am in Michigan and we have dozens of REAL, great courses but we are not by the sea so the conditions are different. Should we not play golf due to our environment being different?

By the way, the courses I play in Michigan are wonderful with great elevation changes, real brown sand and great grass. Some have beautiful trees which can be penal if you miss a fairway. Most courses I play have thick rough of 3-4". 

I don't mean to be mean to you but your point of view is slanted and narrow minded and I find it offensive. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Narrow Minded? In the competitions over there the courses you use are fake, Notice when players come to Scotland they never shoot ridiculous scores like -21, Thats because they cant handle playing on a real course in challenging conditions, Tiger has won at St Andrews but if he came over on a usual day he would struggle to break par, golf is meant to be a game where you struggle to break par but in america you have stupid scores and I mean stupid, You described thich rough as 3-4" :laugh: :laugh: In scotland that is the fairway, you would be laughed off a course for saying that, You can clearly see that the courses fairways and bunkers are dyed and thats not golf it's artificual golf aka not proper golf, Scotland would never do that, Two different places and In my mind a true place and a false place. It's just funny and sad to see how low america will go to make her courses look good, try sticking with natural things instead of changing them so that it looks good in front of the cameras. I find your comments offensive and am treating them as disrespect


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Doug, do you still use wooden clubs?


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Funny guy, :laugh: If you cant take the fact that scotland has proper courses and america doesn't then tough cause its true, Not everyone loves America as some americans think


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

It wasn't a joke. You probably use a big titanium driver and a golf ball that isn't made out of feathers. All I'm saying is technology has came a long way since the first days of golf. No sense in completely bashing America just because our grass is shorter and our bunkers are white. Everybody has to play the same course...doesn't matter if it's in Scotland or America, the best players will still stand out.


----------



## Michael S (Jun 2, 2007)

Doug, the issue myself and seemingly others have with you is you are based your knowledge on what you perceive on TV and not reality. In America we have a huge variety of courses all based on the land they are built. Some courses like Bethpage Black in NY are built on hilly land with many greens perched on top of these hills. A course like this has its own strategies. Others, like Pine Valley in southern NJ are built on a sand base with surrounding trees and these dictate the strategy. Both require strategically place tee shots to give the best angles into their greens, much like at the best links courses. To think that links courses are the only "proper" courses in the world is close minded.

By the way, your limited perceptions, based on what you choose to believe while watching the PGA on TV is pretty biased. Many of these courses play tougher depending on the weather. Also, I have attended many professional tournaments and I have never seen the grass dyed to make it more green. Lastly, under benign conditions in 2000 at St. Andrews, Tiger Woods shot 19 under par, making your vaunted course look like a pitch and putt. Yes it's possibly the greatest course in the world but in the middle of the summer it can be a pussycat. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Graham (May 20, 2007)

Doug said:


> Funny guy, :laugh: If you cant take the fact that scotland has proper courses and america doesn't then tough cause its true, Not everyone loves America as some americans think



hey doug u sound like a terrorist now y dont u go hold hands with all the liberals.


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Away and **** yourself, ya cheeky ****


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

getting back on topic...best course I've played at is probably the Golden Bear in Hilton Head Island. Absolutely love it...

Golden Bear


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

lol umm golf in america is pretty big ...most courses aren't prepared to be tough for the avgerage golfer...they keep the rough short so the fun golfer thats out there to have fun enjoys it ...cuz not everyone wants a challenge although any good golfer will tell you he rather shoot 100 at pebble beach or st andrews that challenged him then shoot 59 at some easy course that didn't...and don't tell us that courses over there aren't like ours cuz i have seen ones just like ours...Although i do agree with you to a certain extent your conditions are tougher. You have more wind /weather increments but that is also subject to change in the usa ask any texan golfer. They sure can play in the wind. 


1982 Tom Watson 284 USA
1983 Tom Watson 275 USA
1984 Severiano Ballesteros 276
1985 Sandy Lyle 282
1986 Greg Norman 280 AUS
1987 Nick Faldo 279
1988 Seve Ballesteros 273
1989 Mark Calcavecchia 275 USA
1990 Nick Faldo 270
1991 Ian Baker-Finch 272
1992 Nick Faldo 272
1993 Greg Norman 267 AUS
1994 Nick Price 268
1995 John Daly 282 USA
1996 Tom Lehman 271 USA
1997	Justin Leonard	272 USA
1998	Mark O'Meara	280 USA
1999	Paul Lawrie	290
2000	Tiger Woods	269 USA
2001	David Duval	274 USA
2002	Ernie Els	278 South Africa
2003	Ben Curtis	283 USA
2004	Todd Hamilton	274 USA
2005	Tiger Woods	274 USA
2006	Tiger Woods	270 USA


13 out of the last 24 (over 50%) british opens are from the USA ...sounds like those hard courses don't help you prep for the british open on those HARD courses. Maybe they should practice more in the USA lol. Like ponda said best golfers still win. Golf is just a more of an enjoyable game in the usa so alot of older ppl play alot and leisure golfers (not very serious) so courses were designed to let them play. instead of them hacking it up on the nice courses even though rich ppl still do that(but if you pay for it no one is gonna stop you). I mean wats the fun for an 80 yr old trying to hit out of 5 inch rough ..he'll break his hips trying to get it out.. But i won't take this rant by you to serious, I think you just had a bad round at your course today. Keep playing you'll get better : ) ....


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Wynd Gate East... Its really nice

It was a practice course for the pros before the ryder cup one year.


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

I was able to get invited onto Baltisrol in May. Played the Lower course, which is the course the PGA Championship was held on a couple years ago when Mickelson won it. What a place!! Wow, do I wish I had the bucks to own a membership there (I'm not even close... damn!)!! The course was stunning and tough... a 139 slope! Whew! I shot 95 and was thrilled.

We played the white tees except for the 17th, where the host of my round said we just HAD to hit from the black tees because it was fun to play a 650 yd par 5!! LOL... Well, I took a 7 because it took me 5 to get on the green. Those greens were hard enough to get on in regulation... but that extra yardage was crazy!!


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

You are very lucky to play a course like that... if you shot a 95 there whats your average.


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a 14 index and regularly shoot in the mid 80s to low 90s, depending on the course and me!


----------



## Wonky_Donkey (Sep 24, 2007)

*Hard to Choose!*

I think that my favourite course depends on my mood:

St Andrews Old Course - for the history

Pebble Beach - for the views and the 7th and 8th

Makena South (Maui) - because i shot 67!

Bamburgh Castle (Northumberland) - where I call home!


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

I would have to say any of the 3 Bandon Dunes courses.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

rustyb42 said:


> Old Course St Andrews
> 
> My sister lives 200 yards from the 1st tee
> 
> am i the luckiest man alive?



I'll be there with the fiance' (well she'll be the Wifey at that point), in 2010!! Yummy, I can't wait! You are a lucky man at that!

BTW, my favorite course to date has got to be Spy Glass Hill at Pebble Beach here in California.. actually shot a round in the high 70's at that course! And gorgeous


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I suppose since I live in Miami, I should say Doral Blue Monster, but it wouldn't be true. I'm not at all impressed with it and honestly, the Red course or the Gold course are more enjoyable. The Blue has a bunch of nondescript holes that are only long, not interesting.

The course at Indiana University sticks in my memory as one of the most difficult, but nicest courses I ever played, but that was back in college during the 70's and I think they may have redesigned it since then.

Half Moon in Montego Bay, Jamaica... Constant Spring in Kingston, Jamaica... the latter a links style, 9 out, 9 back. It was my home course when I lived there in the late 70's.

Biltmore in Coral Gables is interesting. It has a long history of great names who played their tournament in the 20's and 30's. It's a neat feeling to think you are walking the same fairways as Bobby Jones and Walter Hagen. Miami Springs, same thing in the 40's and 50's. Players like Hogan and Snead won there. 

I would love to play Augusta, but the only time I got to briefly see it, it was dusted with snow... bah-humbug!


----------



## e.ktech (Oct 12, 2007)

bulle rock a 10 hands down


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hogan said:


> Played a lot of tracks in a lot of places. I'm not sure I have a single most favorite. If I had to pick a few it would be:
> Laural Valley in Ligonier,PA (Arnold Palmer's membership only corporate retreat). Not the most difficult but certainly one of the nicest experiences and well manicured courses I ever had the privlege to play.
> The Experience at Lanai in Hawaii. Amazing is about the only word for this place.
> Pinehurst #4 at sunset. You feel like you're playing at a golfer's shrine of some sort.
> Three really different venues in three very different places, but all in all favorite feelings that I can remember.



WOW I live like 15 mins. away from Laural Valley Golf Course..... from what i heard its like incredibly awesome to play there. Im actually hoping to get a job there caddying, I think that would be an amazing experience.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys: Back in the early 80s I played two courses that are on the PGA tour, this was before I took the game seriously,Bayonet and BlackHorse on Fort Ord, California where I was stationed,which has been decommissioned. Had I listen to Dad when I was younger I might be a better player...those were the days.

just remembering


----------



## theflame1205 (Apr 20, 2008)

I enjoy playing my rounds on "farm courses;" those little oasises surrounded by cornfields that are miles away from any civilization whatsoever. We have a few of them around my hometown in Iowa that I play on occasionally...not to mention they're really cheap and provide the same thrill as any major course.

My favorite overall course is the Honey Creek Golf Club in Boone, Iowa. The back nine is set within Ledges State Park with some holes being tiered off up the hill, along craggy limestone rock walls. It, too, is a simple farm course, but one of the most beautiful I've ever played.


----------



## CCR (May 6, 2008)

Played Arrowhead a few times...absolutely gorgeous. It's even featured on one of those corporate motivational type posters.

I've been very fortunate to have played some incredible golf courses, especially over the last few years, so how about a top five. The best, hands down, has been Pacific Dunes. Had perfect weather and almost an empty course the day we played. Runners up? Whistling Straits (Straits Course), Blackwolf Run (River Course), Hawktree in Bismark, ND, and Torrey Pines (South Course). Just my opinion


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Bethpage Black


----------



## Boogaboo (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll go with my favorite. Not a know course. It's too easy to pic a course that the PGA player plays during a season. All of them are awsome or they wouldn't play there. My choice stop on Eagle Creek, Dunrobin, Ontario Canada. It became club links in 2008. So can't play it unless i'm invited....


----------



## paulgladi (Jul 13, 2010)

Windmill Golf Club, it's my first time.


----------



## JESSIE P (Jul 13, 2010)

To tell you the truth I never had a whole lot of money to play really nice courses. However I was invited one time to play at the Olympic Club in the San Francisco Bay Area. This was by far the BEST course I ever played on. Some other nice public courses I've played was Lincoln in SF, Whitney Oaks in Roseville and Glen Eagles in SF.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had forgotten about this thread and since my last post, I'd like to add a course I played in the Sand Hills area of North Carolina, near Pinehurst. Davis Love III designed a beautiful course called Anderson Creek. It's on rolling land with the biggest variance of holes I've ever seen. There are so many courses with all the par 3 holes at 150, all the par 4 holes at 375 and all the par 5 holes at 500. Anderson Creek is different at every turn. Besides that, all but a couple holes allow you choices whether to fly the ball to the green or run it up. The greens are like carpets and the fairways are so pristine I felt badly taking a divot. With waste areas, effective bunkering, pine forests everywhere, not to mention beautiful homes lining the course, it definitely sticks in my mind as one of the most enjoyable rounds I ever played. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## mooredezign (Jul 22, 2010)

I have two favorite golf courses, both are in Indiana, where I'm originally from...they are Purgatory Golf Club in Noblesville, IN, love the layout, the wonderful greens and pristine greens! The other is The Trophy Club in Lebanan, IN, I love the the course is up and down, they have large undulated greens, mix of short par 4s and long par 4s.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mooredezign. Hope you enjoy our little corner of the world.

What do you design?


----------



## mooredezign (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to be into car audio, so I would design subwoofer enclosures.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I love the San Diego golf courses. One of my favorites would be the Pala Mesa Resort Golf Course. I can say that it is one of Southern California's most challenging golf courses. I also loved it there because of its temperate climate and beautiful setting.


----------



## kevin3440 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Honours Course*

My favorite course is the Honours Course in Ooltewah, TN.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

My favorite (public)course to play is Old Mill Golf Course in Salt Lake City, Utah. Mostly because I worked there opening year and I know it very well. Just an all around fun course to play. 


Old Mill Golf Course - Golf - Salt Lake County


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

twoputt: Old mill is a fun course, I have not played all 102 courses in Utah. have you played Wahsatch, Spanish Oaks and Gladston? I consider them excellent courses:thumbsup:


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

broken tee said:


> twoputt: Old mill is a fun course, I have not played all 102 courses in Utah. have you played Wahsatch, Spanish Oaks and Gladston? I consider them excellent courses:thumbsup:


No, I want to but I have not played wahsatch, or the others. I Did get out to Thanks Giving Point last spring, that course was fun in the wind and a bit intimidating. I'm making a St George trip next month with some golf buddies and we are going to play a few good courses.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

twoputt said:


> No, I want to but I have not played wahsatch, or the others. I Did get out to Thanks Giving Point last spring, that course was fun in the wind and a bit intimidating. I'm making a St George trip next month with some golf buddies and we are going to play a few good courses.



Thanksgiving point...I got a special deal to play it. My performance wasn't steller but what a beautiful course.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

Ha ha sorry Wasatch, I knew it looked off. I'm going to play the Lake Course at Mountain Dell in the morning. One of my favorite local public courses.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

twoputt said:


> Ha ha sorry Wasatch, I knew it looked off. I'm going to play the Lake Course at Mountain Dell in the morning. One of my favorite local public courses.


I'm playing the canyon course thursday


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

I've played 5 out of the 8 Pinehurst courses, including No. 2. Having a golf addicted father and living in North Carolina have it's perks.


----------

